# Jewel Cichlid not eathing



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Its been 2 or 3 days of my jewel cichlid just sulking around the rocks and not coming up to eat. I think he's bloated. His diet probably isn't the best, I feed him what i feed all the other fish in the tank; plecocaine, algae flakes, fresh veggies and veggie based cichlid pellets. Is there anything i can do to help him? Should i try feeder guppies when he gets better because all the other fish are too small to eat a guppy. Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He's a carnivore, but you're feeding him a vegetarian diet. Yes, try something meaty, like some chopped earthworm or a guppy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, he's a cichlid, and yes, he's from Africa, but he's not an "african cichlid."


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine devour Cichlid pellets. But then again, they devour anything I put in the tank.


----------



## Captain Jim (Jun 3, 2012)

I feed my jewels shrimp pellets, flake food, nls Grow..micro pellet,golden pearl.. Sounds like maybe you should isolate, feed shelled pea, perhaps dose with epsolm salts.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah, i put him in his own 20 gal tank, yesterday i noticed his right gill was inflamed, i have this anti-bacterial medicine that absorbs into food, so i put in in with frozen blood worms. I cant tell if hes eating or not, because every time i go near the tank, he hides. I guess ill check the water today to see how much uneaten food there is. I have some QuICK Cure, will that do anything if i treat him with that, or will epsolm salts be better?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Quick cure probably won't help much for this.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Its been a few weeks, and hes almost completely cured, im going to add him back into the big tank later this week. He had me very worried.


----------

